# Free Woodworking Plans&Shop Tips



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Good site for woodworking projects for your shop.Also has
many good tips.Look at upper left of page and see free plans,
select from drop down menu.
Have Fun
Rjj
http://plans.the3house.com/web/index.php


----------

